# Hello..I am new to all this and want to breed my fuzzie



## emaleese (Oct 19, 2014)

Hi I am Ema..and I have decided that I want to breed my mice..but before I do..I thought that I would come here first for as much information as possible before buying the female ones I want to breed hairless or fuzzies..(I have 1 male fuzzy and 2 male fuzzy carriers which are mid length haired) I know that hairless females can't look after their babies (is this true or myth?)..when I work out pictures I will post..thanks for reading
Ema


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Welcome Ema.


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome x


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Welcome! Fuzzy would be easier to breed, as you can tell from birth which ones will be fuzzy (whiskers).


----------



## emaleese (Oct 19, 2014)

Hello..thanks for the welcome.. I am really new to this so I wondered. Does the doe have to be a carrier aswell of the fuzzy gene..or can I breed the male fuzzy to a (for example) satin or tan with some babies being satin and some fuzzy?


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Fuzzy is recessive, so if you don't have any fuzzy does available, breed your fuzzy buck to whatever doe you have available that is healthy and of a breedable age, and whatever other factors you are taking into consideration. This will produce females who carry the fuzzy gene, which you will breed back to the sire for a litter that is roughly 50% fuzzy.


----------

